# Book Update



## ghost1066 (May 22, 2015)

I posted about my new ebook Dark Karma: West Texas Split and that I had it available on Amazon but I know not everyone uses a Kindle so I put it on Barnes and Noble for the folks that use a Nook reader. Hopefully this makes it easier for folks to get if they don't want to download another app. Next will be the Apple store when I get a chance to go through the process of setting up an account there.

Here are the links to pick up a copy and I could use the help if any of the folks here are readers not only in getting a copy but in leaving a review which helps others find it. 

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dark-karma-thomas-ellis/1121932576?ean=2940151242738

http://www.amazon.ca/Dark-Karma-West-Texas-Split-ebook/dp/B00X6GH6NO

Thanks guys 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X6GH6NO

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 3, 2015)

Picked up the sample, it was sufficient that I was your 5th sale :)

A couple of typos (you mixed sight and site at least twice) and I personally found the italization of the pseudonyms annoying after a while, but that's not a big deal.

Not a bad read. Read it today, rated it 4 stars, still have to leave a review on Amazon for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 3, 2015)

kweinert said:


> Picked up the sample, it was sufficient that I was your 5th sale :)
> 
> A couple of typos (you mixed sight and site at least twice) and I personally found the italization of the pseudonyms annoying after a while, but that's not a big deal.
> 
> Not a bad read. Read it today, rated it 4 stars, still have to leave a review on Amazon for it.



Thanks for picking up a copy. Interesting about the typos, I have had someone say they found one that I know wasn't there in the manuscript when I loaded it to Amazon in fact I went back and checked and it was right in my copy. I wonder if there is something there that makes changes, not saying I didn't miss something but it was read by someone looking for mistakes to help me proof it. One good part about that is if I can find them I can go into the program and edit it on Amazon.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 4, 2015)

@ripjack13 @kweinert I was checking my bookstore and saw that two copies of Dark Karma had sold. Just to show what that does to a book's rankings, mine went from being ranked over #1,000,000 in sales ranking (not good) to #67,413 from just those two sales. Man if 20-50 people got it in short enough time frame I bet it would be in the top 100 on at least some of the Amazon lists. Thanks again for your support it means a lot to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ok...I just bought it. Left a cheesy but quick review for it...I'll read it this weekend.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 4, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...I just bought it. Left a cheesy but quick review for it...I'll read it this weekend.


I figured you were the second one that day so thanks again. Really do want to know what you think.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2015)

Nope....i just got it today. A few minutes ago...
So that makes 3?


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 4, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Nope....i just got it today. A few minutes ago...
> So that makes 3?


About that  hard to believe more haven't picked it up but oh well what can you do. I posted about it all over and crickets. Support through social media has changed to the point that many people I know are either not using it anymore or ignoring 99% of it because of how it has changed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

